# ¡¡irene.acler 5000!!



## Rayines

*¡¡Querida Irene, felicitaciones!!*
*¿Con qué te puedo agasajar desde aquí?, bueno, aunque suene a estereotipo, ¡¡con esto!! *


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡Felicidades Irene para los 5000 posts!*
No puedo mandarte nada más que mis cariños y miles besos desde el Líbano.
Cristina


----------



## AngelEyes

*Irene:*

*Much congratulations for reaching another milestone!*

*You're a wonderful person. *

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Outsider

Felicitazioni, Irene.


----------



## Cecilio

*¡Enhorabuena, IRENE!

¡5.000 esplendorosos posts!*​


----------



## irene.acler

*Muchísimas gracias, Rayines, eres muy amable..y qué rico ese plato!! ñam ñam! *

*Gracias a ti también Cristina Moreno! Es un placer leer tus invervenciones.*

*AngelEyes, thank you..you are always so kind with me!*

*Gracias Outsider y Cecilio, os gradezco mucho de verdad!
*


----------



## traduttrice

Complimenti carissima!


----------



## sabrinita85

Complimenti!


----------



## Eugin

¡Me saco la galera ante ti, irene!!
¡Siempre te admiré por tu dominio del idioma español y tu cordialidad en todos tus posts!!!
Ojalá pudiera frecuentar más seguido el foro It-Esp para toparme contigo más seguido...  , ¡pero es bueno saber que contamos con tu ayuda ante cualquier duda!! 

Muchos saludos y tante grazie!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Complimenti, Irene!*


----------



## Silvia10975

*5.000 volte brava!*​ Cara Irene, sei sempre stata tra le più competenti, gentili e disponibili nel forum che frequento. I miei più sinceri complimenti per un traguardo così "voluminoso"!!! Brava, brava e ancora brava (e un grazie di cuore per tutto l'aiuto che mi hai sempre dato )!
Silvia


----------



## argentina84

*Congrats on your 5,000 posts!*

*Argentina84*


----------



## Cristina.

Complimenti, cara!


----------



## irene.acler

*Nuevamente gracias a todos! *


----------



## krolaina

Eugin said:


> *¡Siempre te admiré por tu dominio del idioma español y tu cordialidad en todos tus posts!!!*


 
Gini, permíteme resaltar esto!

Mi querida prof! Siento el retraso, pero ya sabes lo mucho que te admiro y lo feliz que me hace poder felicitarte por todos esos estupendos aportes y ayudas que prestas. Eres estupenda.

Un abrazo muy fuerte y molti baci para ti!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a ti también, krolaina! 
Yo también te admiro mucho, y sabes que puedes contar conmigo.

Besos desde Trento!


----------



## housecameron

Hey hey ci sono anch'io 
Congratulazioni!


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie mille anche a te, housecameron!


----------



## Schenker

Felicitaciones!!!

Gracias por tu amabilidad al ayudar a los que sabemos menos 

Saludos.


----------



## betulina

*Complimenti, Irene!!!*

*Muchísimas gracias* por tu simpatía y por toda la ayuda que prestas, que es muchísima y siempre un valor seguro.

Un abrazo muy fuerte!


----------



## panjabigator

Felicidades!  Judging by everyone else's glowing comments, I'll have to start perusing the Italian forum a bit more


----------



## irene.acler

Otra vez muchísimas gracias a todos, sois muy amables!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Irene, carissima, mille scuse per non averti detto nulla finora: ya te dije en un PM lo muy estresada que he ido hasta ahora por culpa de esta profesión tan ardua llamada traducción...*

*Un beso enorme a Trento y sigue así, ayundándonos y dejándote ayudar. Y ya sabes: escucha a tu corazón y piensa que independientemente del camino que vayas a escoger, nada va a ser en balde (you know what I mean )*

*Baci ed abracci dal caldo di Barcellona,*

*Montse*


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Montse, I know, I know! 
Seguiré tus consejos muy valiosos!

Besos desde el frío de Trento!!!


----------



## xeneize

Ciao Irene, scusa il ritardo, complimentissimi!!!!
C-i-n-c-o-m-i-l????? 
Casi no lo puedo creer!!!....

Continua così, ti mando un forte abbraccio a la distancia e grazie per la tua gentilezza e disponibilità!!
Ahh....c'è già freddo lì?....Uy...no, qua ancora calduccio...

Chau, cuidate!


----------



## irene.acler

Muuuuchas gracias a ti también, xeneize!
Eh sí, está llegando el frío por estos pagos!! 

Chau!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Irene, tarde como es natural, siempre me pasa lo mismo. Bueno, dice el refrán que nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, así que 5.000 felicidades.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## BolleBlu

In "ritardissimo"  mi unisco agli altri nel farti i complimenti per i tuoi 5000!
Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Antpax e grazie BolleBlu!


----------

